# zuverlässiger Webspace mit php-support



## maho15 (25. August 2002)

Kennt jemand einen zuverläsigen Anbieter der Webspace mit php unterstützt? Braucht nicht besonders groß sein (10MB reichen locker).

Ohne Werbung
kostenlos


----------



## sam (25. August 2002)

hehe, der war gut  

zuverlässig, werbefrei, wahrscheinlich auch noch schnell?
dafür musste definitiv zahlen, aber das thema hatten wir schon tausendmal...


----------



## maho15 (25. August 2002)

dachte ich mir.

und wenn ich  kostenlos gegen günstig austausche?

wieviel €  wären nach deiner ansicht günstig?


----------



## kasi (25. August 2002)

Zuverlässigen kostenlosen Webspace gibts eigentlich in Deutschland kaum.
Ich würde es mal bei host.sk probieren, ist zwar slowakisch aber zuverlässig und mit Perl, MySQL, PHP recht aktuell (version 4.21).
Da gibts 50 Mb, anmeldungen sind momentan aber nicht möglich. also warten...
Weitere wären:
sacrion.de leider ohne FTP
cdaweb.de nur 3 MB ab 01.09. wieder verfügbar


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. August 2002)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuchen:
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=70216&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

das thema gab's hier wirklich schon zigmal... 

und 5 euro im monat halt ich persönlich nicht für zu teuer. dafür sollte schon was zu kriegen sein.


----------



## kasi (25. August 2002)

kostenpflichtige hätte ich auch noch im angebot:
http://www.artfiles.de zwar nich unbedingt sehr günstig, dafür aber mit allem was man braucht, und unlimitierter traffic.

Weiter würd ich mal auf http://www.webhostlist.de schauen, da gibt es eine sehr gute suchfunktion, da kann man auch den Speed des Providers testen lassen.


----------



## Loomis (26. August 2002)

ich empfehle immer http://www.hoster24.de ist imho günstig  und schnell und alles was man braucht


----------



## Storch (26. August 2002)

Net-build.de und all-inkl.com (auch deutscher Anbieter) sind desweiteren ebenfalls zu empfehlen ...


----------



## DevEye (28. August 2002)

Wenn du dir bei Kontent.de eine Domain kauft ist der Webspace auch günstig....


----------



## kcyberbob (28. August 2002)

*RE:*

Hi Du,

schau doch mal hier:

http://www.it-pc.de/ 

Da war ich auch eine ganze Zeit lang um ein bißchen in PHP und MySQL reinzuschauen bis ich mir dann ein großes Web Packert gemietet habe.


Gruß kcyberbo


----------



## reto (28. August 2002)

Empfehle auch gerne "unsere" Schweizer Hoster:
http://www.genotec.ch (Hatte zwar heute Morgen einen Ausfall)
http://www.domainhost.ch und 
http://www.hostpoint.ch


----------



## _voodoo (7. September 2002)

www.spaceports.com da hat man alles von php ueber mysql bis cgi oder wie dat heisst :>
der werbebanner is zwar echt nervig aber wenn man es nur fuer sein forum nutzt wo der banner net angezeigt wird is das sehr ok   

mfg voodoo


----------

